# MK3 24v VRT --- 523whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas.



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas.*

ill let the dyno pic do the talking.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas. (MINT GTI)*

nice numbers.
but of course....... give us some freaking details.......


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas. (TBT-Syncro)*

GT40r?


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

you liar!!!!! lol


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas. (Brandon12V)*

i thought this car went to the crusher


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas. (Gaets)*

i too followed your thread that said you were parting the car.
im glad you didnt, but what gives?
show us the goods. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas. (jhayesvw)*

big numbers- yeah congrats on that...but sub 100whp under 4500rpm? no thanks


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas. (MINT GTI)*

nice numbers and boy can that thing rev and hold power up top http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MiamiVr6T at 10:15 AM 6-16-2008_


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas. (MiamiVr6T)*

Holy ****, it actually got rebuilt?














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas. (bulldogger72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldogger72* »_big numbers- yeah congrats on that...but sub 100whp under 4500rpm? no thanks

It looks like that's where they started the pull.


----------



## YUENGLINGMIKE! (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas. (DarkSideGTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas. (YUENGLINGMIKE!)*

weak








Did you change your turbo? It looks like it's making boost sooner


----------



## JackieMoon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas. (sp_golf)*

good numbers as usual, nice to see that you got it back together


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas. (JackieMoon)*

im glad you didnt follow through on your threats.
steve


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas. (MINT GTI)*

what tranny are you using


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

i know you drag race the thing but it seems kinda useless power in a FWD in any situation but dragging it. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for making the power
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for it being useable


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

Congrats on the numbers bro..500+ club must be nice


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for it being useable

100whp is pretty useable....


----------



## BlakVRBeast (Dec 17, 2006)

you suck and i hate u ....lol.... im assuming u built another one back since i saw u sold most of the old set up ? give us some more info please


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

at least it wont raost the tires in 4th lol


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_i know you drag race the thing but it seems kinda useless power in a FWD in any situation but dragging it. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for making the power
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for it being useable

that gas pedal thing, doesnt have to be pushed to the floor all the time. its easy to drive while at anything under WOT.


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

holy **** its alive


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (NoMoreHonduh)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

nice to see... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif any pics of the engine ?.. i have a drag 24v projekt with a garrett gt 4202


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 11:51 AM 6-17-2008_


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
that gas pedal thing, doesnt have to be pushed to the floor all the time. its easy to drive while at anything under WOT.









lol i know that.
power probably comes on like crazy though. not a large transition from low power to high power.


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

Congrats on the numbers. upgrade the injectors from the last time we spoke? or some more tinkering...... 10 seconds shouldn't be a problem this year... maybe even........


_Modified by dossantos25 at 9:23 PM 6-17-2008_


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (dossantos25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dossantos25* »_Congrats on the numbers. upgrade the injectors from the last time we spoke? or some more tinkering...... 10 seconds shouldn't be a problem this year... maybe even........


9's


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

Glad to see it's alive again. Congrats on the numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
power probably comes on like crazy though. not a large transition from low power to high power. 


he didnt push the gas til about 4500rpms.
that will make for an aritificially steep HP curve.
im sure that if he ran the dyno from 2k rpms like everyone else, it would be a more gradual curve. 
not alot more gradual, but much more drivable looking than it does there.
my buddy Kubotapowered dyno'd his 12v vrt and didnt start the dyno chart til 4k rpms and it went straight up.
then he dyno'd from 2k rpms and it was a nice 45 degree angle.
starting at 4k (straight up)








starting at 2k










_Modified by jhayesvw at 8:58 PM 6-17-2008_


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

to anwser a few questions..
nothing has changed, same turbo, same injectors. 
this time the car was cool and we put up more fans.
I intend on getting bigger injectors to turn it up. 
i want to make 600+

and a few pics someone snapped at the Bmw dyno day... yup i rocked the show.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i love me some 24v
the best part about mint is....he drives it like he stole it 


_Modified by Corradokcid at 9:06 AM 6-18-2008_


----------



## fooliojesus (Aug 17, 2006)

so you just couldn't say goodbye to the mkIII eh? Completely understandable.


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (fooliojesus)*

Great to see this beast alive again! Amazing numbers.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## REALY (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (FrostedDub)*

.... that is ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.Bullet (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (REALY)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
congrats on the numbers man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97vr6guy (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mr.Bullet)*

impressive.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Open inlet doesn't seem to healthy though


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

are you running stock cams..?


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_are you running stock cams..?

yup.


----------



## Miko16 (Oct 14, 2006)

damn nice.l


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*

Your **** slow, now make some more video to prove me wrong.








J/K about the slow part, but make some videos lol. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

good to see that all the parting out talk was just a joke


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (yeayeayea)*

I always thought the 423whp in the eurotuner article was a bit low for a 24v with a big garrett. Congrats on the power. I'd love go for a ride in your car to see the face of a Z06 owner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (yeayeayea)*

very nice man


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (yeayeayea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yeayeayea* »_good to see that all the parting out talk was just a joke

it was no joke.. parts came off.. and got sold.. i had to go and buy new stuff. i wasnt very happy after WF13. I was frustrated because i spent money in all the right places and things just were not going my way. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Grabbit* »_I always thought the 423whp in the eurotuner article was a bit low for a 24v with a big garrett. Congrats on the power. I'd love go for a ride in your car to see the face of a Z06 owner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it was 484whp but that was on a very hot day, and the car was heat soaked.. i was driving to the dyno in bumper to bumper traffic.. and the car sat for about 45 minutes.. the intake mani was very hot. i always knew the car made over 500 in real world conditions, it was just never documented. 
im a happy with the results... but im hungy for more.










_Quote, originally posted by *Grabbit* »_I I'd love go for a ride in your car to see the face of a Z06 owner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Pff... i prefer to pick on bikes.











_Modified by MINT GTI at 3:07 PM 6-20-2008_


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MINT GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT GTI* »_
it was 484whp 


My bad.


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MINT GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT GTI* »_

Pff... i prefer to pick on bikes.









_Modified by MINT GTI at 3:07 PM 6-20-2008_

GREAT STUFF


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MINT GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT GTI* »_

Pff... i prefer to pick on bikes.









_Modified by MINT GTI at 3:07 PM 6-20-2008_


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MINT GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT GTI* »_
it was no joke.. parts came off.. and got sold.. i had to go and buy new stuff. i wasnt very happy after WF13. I was frustrated because i spent money in all the right places and things just were not going my way. 


ya, i know what thats like
props to you
hope you run a good time in GB


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas. (MINT GTI)*

good ish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MINT GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT GTI* »_

Pff... i prefer to pick on bikes.










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that what im shooting for


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fastrabbit)*

I think we all are.


----------



## BlakVRBeast (Dec 17, 2006)

so u sold all the other old parts and started from what else was left man ?


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (BlakVRBeast)*

good to see its still around.


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

what internals are you running?


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (shortshiften)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlakVRBeast* »_so u sold all the other old parts and started from what else was left man ?

sold my lights, door panels and other misc parts.. nothing big... but still a pain in the ass to source new stuff.. 

_Quote, originally posted by *shortshiften* »_what internals are you running?


Ross pistons
Pauter rods
Arp hardware top to bottom.
Stock head.


----------



## IDP FTW (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*

damnnnnnnnnnnnnn
makes me wanna drop a whole bunch of cash in my car

: drools :



_Modified by Agent_1 at 10:48 PM 6-23-2008_


----------



## 12Valve (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: (Agent_1)*

Your dyno plot is my desktop background


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (12Valve)*

again. im just excited that this car didnt get taken apart and sold off.
it does MK3s well. shows what we CAN do.


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

sick milos...i still need to build me one of these haha


----------



## jai5 (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mk2vrooom)*

Dude...wana give me a ride in it before u break it again.















recent pic:


----------



## Mizz Triz (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (12Valve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12Valve* »_Your dyno plot is my desktop background


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Mizz Triz)*

Get a ported R32 head and 600 WHP should be a little easier


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

the exhaust mani's are all good.. but my intake mani is different... im in no mood to redo anything.. frig.. i bet i could make 600whp on a stock r32 motor.. 
guess i have the wrong motor.. maybe next time..


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*

What kind of management are you running?


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_What kind of management are you running?

Tec3


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT GTI* »_the exhaust mani's are all good.. but my intake mani is different... im in no mood to redo anything.. frig.. i bet i could make 600whp on a stock r32 motor.. 
guess i have the wrong motor.. maybe next time..









I think your setup works pretty well as it is


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
I think your setup works pretty well as it is










ya, but its never enough.. shooting for 600-650whp this season.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*

Haha I know, but I'll be happy with 350+ this season, I gotta get some slicks and get my car to Cayuga, have you ran the car @ the track this season?


----------



## soulchild (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

I see mid 10's in the near future http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















_Modified by soulchild at 9:53 AM 6-28-2008_


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (soulchild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soulchild* »_I see mid 10's in the near future http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










sick pic..









_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_Haha I know, but I'll be happy with 350+ this season, I gotta get some slicks and get my car to Cayuga, have you ran the car @ the track this season?

not yet.. im holding out untill i find some injectors... 
hopefully.. ill have this issue sorted before Waterfest. if i do, that track is going to give me what it owes me.


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT GTI* »_hopefully.. ill have this issue sorted before Waterfest. if i do, that track is going to give me what it owes me.

i was on the fence for going to waterfest, i think im going now


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Gaets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gaets* »_
i was on the fence for going to waterfest, i think im going now









Agreed


----------



## REALY (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT GTI* »_

































my desktop backround..


----------



## BM 20 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*

Coming from someone who has owned one.... Holy mother of god! Nice work... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slowdown2 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (BM 20)*

that car is the reason why i still love this scene. A crazy fast car that gets driven. i love it.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas. (MINT GTI)*

Any thoughts on adding water/alcohol injection to that monster? (I don't see one there if you have it.)


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas. ('dubber)*

what size slicks are those Milos?
i have 24.5" M&H and they work very well


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas. (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_what size slicks are those Milos?
i have 24.5" M&H and they work very well

Bump.. Id like to know as well..


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas. (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_what size slicks are those Milos?
i have 24.5" M&H and they work very well

in the pics above its on 225/50/15 BFG Drag Radials. my best on those was a [email protected]
waterfest meltdown was on 26x8's. "IF" it held together i think it would have been a 10.80ish pass.








as it sits now.. its not likly that ill be able to get my new injectors in the car and tuned before WF.. 
id love too try a set of 24.5's because i can actully fit them easily.. but i think it'll run out of gear and ill be forced to shift into 5th like on the DR's. On the 26's i was able to stay in 4th.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas. (MINT GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT GTI* »_
in the pics above its on 225/50/15 BFG Drag Radials. my best on those was a [email protected]
waterfest meltdown was on 26x8's. "IF" it held together i think it would have been a 10.80ish pass.








as it sits now.. its not likly that ill be able to get my new injectors in the car and tuned before WF.. 
id love too try a set of 24.5's because i can actully fit them easily.. but i think it'll run out of gear and ill be forced to shift into 5th like on the DR's. On the 26's i was able to stay in 4th.

hmm...02M right? 
I wonder what a set of longer gears would do for you


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas. (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Keeping tabs on this thread


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas. (MINT GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT GTI* »_
as it sits now.. its not likly that ill be able to get my new injectors in the car and tuned before WF.. 


What the problem is, you've got a week left.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas. (Jeebus)*

Milos..what kind of suspension do you have up front that lets you fit 24.5's easily? seems like those 26"s fit pretty well too.. what the trick beheind that? just rolled and pulled fenders?


----------



## BlakVRBeast (Dec 17, 2006)

looks like the fenders are pulled


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas. (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Milos..what kind of suspension do you have up front that lets you fit 24.5's easily? seems like those 26"s fit pretty well too.. what the trick beheind that? just rolled and pulled fenders? 

just koni coils.. the 26's are far from an easy fit.. they F Ucked my car pretty bad at last years WF. The BFG's are equal to about a 23.5 from what ive heard. I put 24.5's on stock mk4 15's and they bolted up without raising the car.. to fit the 26's i raised it probably about 2.5 inches.
26's in this video.
http://s16.photobucket.com/alb...0.flv


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas. (MINT GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT GTI* »_ I put 24.5's on stock mk4 15's and they bolted up without raising the car.. 

thats exactly what i did too


----------



## Snax24vrt (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: MK3 24v VRT --- 532whp @ 20 psi. Pump gas. (MINT GTI)*

**** must be fast i would like to see it in person i seen your youtube videos before nice ass car


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

I went 130mph (closed course







) in this car with a BROKEN SEATBELT, and it only had an open downpipe and a good driver








Sweet ride


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_I went 130mph (closed course







) in this car with a BROKEN SEATBELT, and it only had an open downpipe and a good driver








Sweet ride

haha, i forgot about that.. but, we were likly doing closer to 150 - 160mph. i let it hang pretty good that night.
good times.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT GTI* »_
haha, i forgot about that.. but, we were likly doing closer to 150 - 160mph. i let it hang pretty good that night.
good times.









Yeah that was pretty sweet, its funny, i was gripping the door pretty hard lol. I think you're right, i wasn't watching the speedo as much as the cars we were coming up on lol







See you next week Milos


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

what turbo?


----------



## BlakVRBeast (Dec 17, 2006)

gt42


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

damn bro, i saw this beast at wf this year, the thing is CRAZYYYYY


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (xXGti2006Xx)*

find this man an r32 head omg.


----------



## REALY (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

i saw ur car at waterfest!!! it's absolutely amazing! 
some guys around it said u weren't there... but it's sick! good job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (REALY)*

Sick car. Are you running the O2A tranny? LSD too right?


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (04RSR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04RSR32* »_Sick car. Are you running the O2A tranny? LSD too right?

02M 6speed and diff


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (BlakVRBeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlakVRBeast* »_gt42 

Sick setup and numbers but what I don't understand is why use a GT42xx meant for 800-1000whp when you could use a GT4094R or PT6776RS and put the same power down with less lag?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (GT-ER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_
Sick setup and numbers but what I don't understand is why use a GT42xx meant for 800-1000whp when you could use a GT4094R or PT6776RS and put the same power down with less lag?


the more power u make on "low boost" the even more power u make on higher boost levels. Iam sure his engine can see higher boost levels.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_

the more power u make on "low boost" the even more power u make on higher boost levels. Iam sure his engine can see higher boost levels.

More peak power....but at what cost? Will it make you quicker? 
I have a friend that put down 579whp on a 12v VR6 with a GT3582R and a 50shot. Without the 50 shot he was still over 500whp and with near instant spoolup. He ran a [email protected]
I'm not criticizing because everyone has there own liking but I personally like instant spoolup with big power.


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (turboit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_
02M 6speed and diff

R32 or 20th/337?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (GT-ER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_
More peak power....but at what cost? Will it make you quicker? 
I have a friend that put down 579whp on a 12v VR6 with a GT3582R and a 50shot. Without the 50 shot he was still over 500whp and with near instant spoolup. He ran a [email protected]
I'm not criticizing because everyone has there own liking but I personally like instant spoolup with big power. 

you can't have both instant spoolup AND big power. it's a turbo vr they make torq. what more do you want?


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_
you can't have both instant spoolup AND big power. it's a turbo vr they make torq. what more do you want?

Actually....yes you can. Run a GT4088R to it's max and you'll have both.


----------



## Cpsmith3 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

My R32 puts out 404awhp @ 12psi (9.5:1 compression) but doesn't spool the turbo up till 4600rpms. I installed a wet 41hp(.033) shot of N2O and used the Water/methanol as the fuel.
There is an instant jump in power when the button is pressed and I make full boost at 3800rpms. Quite a bit sooner. Still not soon enough; I want full boost at 2500rpms. 
I will be bumping it up pretty soon to 72hp(.040) as soon as I get the controller back.
With the water methanol I have already increase the boost to 20psi with no knock, so around the same time I increase the nitrous shot I will also increase the boost.








 Here's to making big power and low end torque!
Cheers,










_Modified by flyboy3069 at 12:25 PM 8-1-2008_


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

The turbo is a GT4088.
its spools late.. but it doesnt break driveline parts.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT GTI* »_
its spools late.. but it doesnt break driveline parts.

amen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT GTI* »_The turbo is a GT4088.
its spools late.. but it doesnt break driveline parts.

I thought it was a GT42...that's what was said before.


----------



## Eurosrulebig (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*

dang my inspiration http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
don't ever let it go man








hahaha i'm serious


----------



## Xyphyr (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokcid* »_
the best part about mint is....he drives it like he stole it


----------



## veedub2.8 (Sep 1, 2007)

so ah.. 'zis thread dead or what?


----------



## vwmk2vr6s (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: (veedub2.8)*

WOW!!!







LOVE THIS CAR!!!


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT GTI* »_its spools late.. but it doesnt break driveline parts.


Lag=good.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

Stock axles?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

bump for milos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

what a moter ,,,i want ,,,im attempting to fit a full 4motion runing gear ,6speed,and the same 24v valve v6 lump ,,,god if i get 400bhp ill be very happy,,,,,u must be inpressed and still ur car is in one piece


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

any updates ...........................dint sleep last night thinking about this very arsome moter................


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

*Update.*
-Ordered 86lb injectors (900 cc)
-Made some injector seats to put in the head so i can run the bigger injectors. 
-Got a modified fuel rail that'll allow me to run the injectors.
-Ordered all the Fuel lines and fittings required to install the new rail.

Im hoping to start installing all the stuff Monday. Then tune, tune, and more tuning.


----------



## jai5 (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*

















Good times.










_Modified by jai5 at 5:29 PM 9-7-2008_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (jai5)*

How much boost is you plannin' on runnin'?


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_How much boost is you plannin' on runnin'?

probably no more than 30.. but knowing myself, ill be looking to max out the injectors.








the 630's are pretty much maxed at 20psi @ roughly 3.5bar. Ill likly could have turn up the fuel pressure on the 630's but the gains would have been minimal.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*

Max them bitches out







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

so i got this bit ch running today, now i gotta work on the tune...


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT GTI* »_so i got this bit ch running today, now i gotta work on the tune... 

Whats the next goal making busa's know what your taillights look like


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_
Whats the next goal making busa's know what your taillights look like









few saleens and a mclaren F1 in the works


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT GTI* »_so i got this bit ch running today, now i gotta work on the tune... 


Glad to see this... end of the season fury.








Keep at her. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

make sure you post a video of that [email protected]


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_
Whats the next goal making busa's know what your taillights look like









i like the sound of that.. altho thats likly not gonna happen.. the car will likly just spin. i think 750's are more realistic

_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_
Glad to see this... end of the season fury.








Keep at her. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i told you that was going to happen.. i wanna get this business done by the weekend. look for a pretty sweet dyno sheet very soon.









_Quote, originally posted by *obd2vr6* »_make sure you post a video of that [email protected]

will do.


_Modified by MINT GTI at 5:18 PM 9-11-2008_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT GTI* »_
look for a pretty sweet dyno sheet very soon.


Amen


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*

is the beast coming down to h2o this year? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (FrostedDub)*

My favorite vid







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dS2DsaSvagY


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (FrostedDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrostedDub* »_is the beast coming down to h2o this year? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

as long as i dont break it.. yes.
i put the injectors in last night, i have to retune the car from scratch. it will be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*

Maybe next should be a awd setup rather than any more boost, no??


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Grabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grabbit* »_Maybe next should be a awd setup rather than any more boost, no??

Thats sort of a pain, but would be awesome


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_My favorite vid







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dS2DsaSvagY

x2 
from waterfest 14 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXmowBwYyi4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT GTI* »_*Update.*
-Ordered 86lb injectors (900 cc)
-Made some injector seats to put in the head so i can run the bigger injectors. 
-Got a modified fuel rail that'll allow me to run the injectors.
-Ordered all the Fuel lines and fittings required to install the new rail.

Im hoping to start installing all the stuff Monday. Then tune, tune, and more tuning. 



Did you run a regular style bosch injector? If so do you have any pics of the injector seats you made or the fuel rail? I was just going to plug the holes and put the injectors in the intake manifold, but might look into doing it your way. Thanks
Mark


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (dz_93TD)*

I'm loving this


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_I'm loving this









x2 Moar


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: (jai5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jai5* »_ 









bad a$$ car,,,and a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to canadians drinking pottsville's finest.


----------

